# How do I cut video clips to make them smaller? What software do I use ?



## nickskip

Hi, i'm looking to shortin this video clip I have so it can be short enough to send through email... I tried using windows movie maker but can't seem to find the optioin that allows me to CUT the clip into pieces only leaving those short pieces.. It seems that the only option they have is to trim, but, trimming still leaves the unwanted information which will leave the full sized clip still together, which leaves it in its full size...

Do you know how to cut clips using "windows movie maker" ? or, do you know the type of software i can get for free that allows me to cut clips into smaller pieces? Any info and help would be much apprieciated, thanks...


----------



## ebackhus

Google for VirtualDub. It's free and powerful.


----------



## koala

In Windows Movie Maker, drag a video into the white area (or File>Import). Drag the slider under the preview to the place you want to start and click the Split Clip button. Then drag the slider to the position you want to end and Split Clip again. You now have 3 thumbnails. Drag the one you want to keep (the 2nd one) into the timeline and go to File > Save Movie.


----------



## nickskip

Thank you for your detailed advice. Its working good for me now using Windows movie maker..


----------



## irsath

Dear Friend...

Thanks for your information ......
But i have a quetions ....

How can I reduce my movie file size without split? 

Example ….

I have a media file, which is 500 MB…..i want compress as like as 100 MB


Thanks


----------



## koala

irsath...

See this *flash demonstration* which explains how to reduce filesize using Windows Movie Maker.

Reducing from 500 to 100mb will be difficult without losing quality and picture size. You might end up with a really small blocky video, but experiment with the settings shown in the demonstration and you should be able to reduce the file to a more reasonable size.

Post back if you have any more questions.


----------

